# My 125 gal setup with Universal Rocks 3D background



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Here are a couple of shots of my 72" 125 gallon mostly peacock and haps mixed cichlids - 19 fish now. I ordered earler in the year the custom 3d background, Texas Wall, brown, from universal rock. The background is awesome, i tried to plan out where to hide all my returns intakes etc, I am currently running 2 sunsun hw304a filters, and an AC110/behind the wall. The 2 eheim jager 250w heaters and a circulator are behind the wall as well.

I have 2 of the universal rocks in the front, and they are great, been thinking about getting more and doing away with my piles, or switching and getting some larger round rock piles. Also probably going to add a fluval fx6 soon and keep just 1 sunsun running, dont really need the filtration aspect, but the increased flow and circulation is really what im after in the fluval.
Any suggestions on change of look or setup is welcomed!

Here are a couple pics, or check my youtube channel for lots of details, Aquariguns is channel.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Awesome 3d background congratulations. Suggestions take out the artificial plant's and get bigger border rocks more nature ..just my suggestion, but other then that looking good bro...


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks, I agree the fakie plants are a bit cheesy, any suggestions on live plants or something the fish wont destroy? I am in the process of accumulating some more rocks as well.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Aquariguns said:


> Thanks, I agree the fakie plants are a bit cheesy, any suggestions on live plants or something the fish wont destroy? I am in the process of accumulating some more rocks as well.


No live plants, they well destroy them except for bamboo.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

It is a shame they destroy real plants


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Here is my bamboo i have growing out from behind background! High nutrients are making bamboo so healthy!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Aquariguns said:


> Here is my bamboo i have growing out from behind background! High nutrients are making bamboo so healthy!


Hahahahahahaha ok ok yeah !!!!! I mite try that bro...the bamboo look good :thumb: :fish:


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

The fish that I see pictured would probably leave anubias alone. There are many different species and they don't require bright lighting.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine eat everything.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Any chance you can show pictures from each end of the tank? I'm curious as to how much space such a background eats up.

They sure look good from the front!


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Here is a video showing an overview of the instal. The offset of the background varies in spots, i have now put the heaters etc behind the wall. The great thing about this type of background is that it doesn't displace or diminish the water volume of the tank like a soiid or foam background does. You can click through my other youtube video on my channel to see the whole setup


----------



## selaineh (Apr 15, 2016)

This is really helpful--I just ordered this same background from Universal Rocks for my 125 gallon. Thanks for the reminder about covering the sides!


----------

